# Reducing file size of previously scanned documents?



## DickDastardly40 (May 5, 2009)

Gents,

I have a number of previously scanned professional certificates which have a file size in the region of 400kB. I would like to upload them to an agency job site however there is an upper limit of 256kB.

Is there a simple way to reduce their size or resolution without re-scanning them as I no longer have easy access to a scanner.

Thanks in advance

Al


----------



## tel (May 5, 2009)

I do it in MS Photo Editor - open your scan, hit 'image' then 'resize' and go from there


----------



## Maryak (May 5, 2009)

Al,

Assume they are scanned as picture files ???

.jpg, .bmp, .tiff etc.

1. If not already convert them to .jpg's

2. Reduce the resolution and test a print copy, (In case the agency need to print them). Keep reducing until your not happy with the print. You can reduce the resolution and still maintain the same physical size.

Whatever photo program you use should have this capability usually located under the edit flyout.

Hope this helps ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kermit (May 5, 2009)

If you don't have a photo editor

Try opening the picture with your computers 'Paint' program

Save As: (select .jpg)

This will often reduce the size of the file, but not the size of the picture. (lowers resolution)
Kermit


----------



## John S (May 5, 2009)

Ifranview, it's free and loads most picture formats

http://www.irfanview.com/

Go into image on the toolbar and about 9th down is resize click in your limits and OK and jobs a good un.
For quick and dirty editing it's brilliant, loads instantly and you can crop, resize and have saved before Photo whatever or Paint Shop pro etc,have decided to start.
.

JS.


----------



## David Morrow (May 5, 2009)

I use Microsoft Image Resizer. It's a very small, free download from MS. It just inserts a line on your menu so you just right click on your jpg, select the size and it creates a new, smaller file and leave the original intact.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx


----------



## DickDastardly40 (May 11, 2009)

Many thanks for your help, I only got t'internet back today after a drought due to working away. 

The MS Photo Editor worked fine; I didn't even know I had it.

Al


----------

